# which Filter should I put on my new 40 Gal.



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

My fiance and I were gifted a 40 gallon tank ( which makes tank #8 ), it passed a water test, and we are are now planning to fill it. 

For right now it will be african cichlids, until My 90 gal is set up. At this point the tank will become a saltwater reef. 

I am thinking Rena XP2, or a fluval U3...

I've never used either of them and looking for a bit of feed back, esp, from the salt guys.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you plan on using it later for salt most say using a canister is a no no, nitrate factories. At most use can put live rock rubble in there and it does a bit of bio for you. What you want on a tank that size for salt is a good HOB skimmer


----------

